# Roosters got the first JH pass



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

We did it folks; Rooster has his first Junior Hunter Pass.

Land Mark 1: Shot flyer in a fairly freshly cut hay field. LARGE Bails of hay are still in the field. One bail in the foreground blocks part of the arc of the fall. The line to the bird requires angling across a small "ditch" lined with uncut grass. The dog crosses into more cut hayfield but is now greeted by a bunch of goose decoys. The dog has to push past the decoys and angle across the ditch again to find the bird.

Rooster took a good initial line then got sidetracked by the decoys. He finally pushed further then winded the bird and pulled it out. I scored the mark as a C+.... maybe B-.

Land Mark 2: Using the same field, this was a pop and throw (a gun shot goes off and then a dead duck is thrown). This mark is either into or just barely across the dry ditch. The line to the fall takes requires the dog to angle across the dry ditch twice again.

Rooster took a good line and actually challenged the angling ditch respectably. He did well scoring a B+/A- in my book.

Water Mark 3: This was a pop and throw onto the top of a dike. The line to the bird took the dog into swimming water and past a very large log and then into some other little logs that required the dog to get over.

Rooster got a short mark and this changed how his work compared to other dogs. Because of the fall was different than other dogs, he had to go "behind" the log as opposed to "in front" of it. This put him into floating logs that were a little more difficult to negotiate than for other dogs. As a result, I was quite pleased with his perseverance. I will score it as a A-.

Water Mark 4: This was a pop and throw (thrown in at the dog) and into open water. It was a rather straight forward mark that just required a swim into open water.

Rooster got a rather low arcing throw. He went into the water and it became clear that he didnt mark it well. While en-route, a bird started shrieking in a tree well to the left of the bird. This caught our little boys attention and he started gradually working his way towards it. My heart is in my throat and I wanna puke. However Rooster soon ignored the shrieking bird and then started for the big open water (and well past the duck). Wait arent goldens supposed to hate water and this dog is clearly taking MORE water. Luckily he got well past the duck and a gust of wind brought him the scent. He took a hard turn and followed his nose to our last duck. He returned to the line and delivered it so nicely. 

The first Junior Ribbon is now ours.

I hope to post photos tomarrow or Monday.

He was the second youngest dog running and the youngest to pass. He will turn 9 months in a few days.

***
ON the flip-side, Amber got blown out in the first series of the Masters. This dog has not broke in three years. She broke on bird number two of a triple. Un-believable. Stuff happens. Now we know we need to do some work on exciting breaking birds.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

High fives to you and Rooster on the big accomplishment. You must be very proud.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I just had a duh moment.....:doh:

read the title to the post and thought you had the chickens out for retrieves

Congrats to both you and Rooster (the dog)....

I'm sure Amber will right back in the game next time....we all have off days.

All in all sounds like you had a great day out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go Rooster! Nine months old and already accomplished! All that training is paying off. Congratulations.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!!! I've never done any field work with my dogs and have no idea how to even get started. I am always astounded that the dogs do this with so little effort. WTG!!! big hugs for your Rooster...

now, just an odd question... what do you do with the birds once they are down?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! All your hard work with Rooster is really paying off - what a smart boy to do so well at only 9 months!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is too cool! Way to go Randy and Rooster! I knew I should have gone to watch, I can't wait to see the pictures. Is Amber entered today as well? 

Oh, and Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, Thanks everyone.
No I didnt enter the dogs twice. Today is father's day and (believe it or not) I'd rather be remembered as a good daddy than a dog handler. Now I just gotta wait for the kids to wake up......

I have to wait for Bridget to get back with her camera so that we can download photos and post.

We had a kick. Our new little training group had the youngest dog to pass (Rooster) and had the oldest dog to pass (Thor at 10). We had also the most dynamic water retrieve (Trixie) who took everyones breath away by swimming to a log (which was on line) then launching herself onto the log and then launching off again to absolutely smack the water mark. It happened soooo fast that no one was prepared for photos. There was a big 'cumulative gasp as she did this. Josh, Bridget, Loren, and Steve are still there for today. LeRoy is running in the Seniors.

Randy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, how awesome is that?!?!? Congratulations to you and Mr. Rooster!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you! Many hours of hard work I am sure. I am really looking foward to seeing the pictures you will post. Good boy, Rooster!


----------



## otis spunkmeyer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Rooster and His Siblings*

Way to go Randy! We will see Amber in there soon as well!
Tess, Roosters' obnoxious sister, did not get to the Umpqua weekend because her owner cannot remember when these things close!
Tess did get a Junior leg at Sauvie a few weekends ago, along with her pretty kennel mate, Dutch.
Dutch is looking for a new home if any one knows of an interested party for a well trained Golden Boy with all of his basics under his belt and actually nearly ready for Senior.
Lee

[email protected]

DUTCH


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Photos of Rooster and His First JH Pass*

Randy asked me to post some photos of Rooster's first hunt test and first junior hunter pass. So with out further adeu....Rooster.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Laura.

I asked her to do it as I am "challenged" in so many ways and she's way smarter than me. Thanks again.

PS... Lee dont be making any comments.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like Rooster did very well. Especially on the difficult log mark! I love the pictures. The picture of Rooster in the blind looks just like my friends Ruff pup. Bummer about Amber, but I guess that comes with having a lot of desire! I am sure she will make you proud next time around! She is a Bart girl after all!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Just a small update.

Rooster now is two for two in Junior Hunt tests. He now needs two more passes for his Junior Hunter title. I have him entered in a double header for the end of August. With any luck, perhaps we will bring home a title!

In the meantime we are continuing his field work. We are doing very basic doubles and the entry level blind stuff (teaching the casts). I am also lengthening out his marks as I am still hoping to possibly run a derby with him. His longest mark to date is right at 250 yards in a very open pasture. He looked good and I am encouraged.
Randy


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the pass!!

We're hoping for rain this week so the ponds come up for this weekends hunt test. The water is a little sparce around here.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck on those long derby marks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the 2nd pass


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

We now have ribbon #3. Three for three to this point.

However we failed on #4. He succombed to the "breaks of the game." In this particular case a flock of shorebirds swirled about his head on his way to a water mark. After about the second pass over his head he decided that they must be what he was sent for and began chasing them. It was frustrating but yet rather comical. It was what we call the "breaks" and a humble reminder that he is still a puppy.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Three for three, can't beat that! The fourth was just the humbling run. He'll get it next time. Dang those shorebirds anyway. Great job Rooster and Randy! A couple more weeks, and we may be able to go too.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! You and your boy are doing very well indeed. Looking at your pictures made me nostalgic for the times my ex would run in hunt tests. It is so much fun to see the dogs doing their thing!


----------



## otis spunkmeyer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Way to Go, Randy and Rooster (R2)*

I was planning on calling and seeing what you were up to. Congrats on the third leg and sorry about the fourth try (I'm sure it was a handler error). Cousin in kind, Dutch, says Rooster can do it easy! Tess has her own problems with distractions so she is not saying much (she still needs one more leg!). Did you take Amber and run a master too? She needs to get that title since it should be a shoe in for her!a

Two trials coming up here in Portland area; one next week at the Junction City grounds and then next weekend at Sauvie. Cooper is ready. We did a lot of yard work this weekend to get in sync!
(Dutch in action below)


----------

